# 3DS, PsVita or Wii U?!



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm looking to save up for one of the three. Big Nintendo and Sony fan. If you have questions about me that may reveal the reasons of why I should get one of the three, then go ahead and ask. I'm at a very indecisive state currently and I cannot decide at all!!   

Ask away!! (If in the least, I may want a Psp 3000 for hacking) 

.. This is where you come in, Rydian.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd say get a 3DS or Vita depending on which of those platforms offer games that interests you the most. I wouldn't really recommend a Wii U until it has more than the usual 2D Mario and some awfully ported games to offer the only strong points right now on that system are ZombiU which people seem to have very split opinions about and Miiverse. At least wait until Rayman Legends and Pikmin 3 are out before considering buying one. 

Personally I think the 3DS offers a bit more content right now, but that's just me speaking. Look up some of the current and upcoming games and decide for yourself.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

Get a PS2.


----------



## Niksy (Jan 2, 2013)

I would suggest getting a 3DS. It has a good amount of games and by the looks of it is hacked(though there are no flashcards/CFW as of yet).


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> Get a PS2.



Have one.




Eerpow said:


> I'd say get a 3DS or Vita depending on which of those platforms offer games that interests you the most. I wouldn't really recommend a Wii U until it has more than the usual 2D Mario and some awfully ported games to offer the only strong points right now on that system are ZombiU which people seem to have very split opinions about and Miiverse. At least wait until Rayman Legends and Pikmin 3 are out before considering buying one.
> 
> Personally I think the 3DS offers a bit more content right now, but that's just me speaking. Look up some of the current and upcoming games and decide for yourself.



Yeah, I'm leaning toward a 3DS, I'm just worried if they make a Ruby/Sapphire remake or Sixth Gen, it will be a 3DS exclusive and I don't want to miss out on that. Heard the rumor of a Majora's Mask remake, so hopefully there is a good list of upcoming games.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Have one.


 
Get another one.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> Get another one.



Bought a PS1 for $2.00 bucks today.

Dear emirgre,


Spoiler


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 2, 2013)

3DS bout to get hacked, Vita maybe but dependent on game exploits that sony instantly takes down.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jan 2, 2013)

His post count is high because he posts meaningless sh** like that.

I would suggest a 3DS, XL version would be the best choice. It's establishing itself more so than the Vita. The Wii U hasn't really taken off yet either.


----------



## Arras (Jan 2, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will make at least one of those and it will almost certainly be a 3DS exclusive.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 2, 2013)

Depends on what you want to play and if you want to play alone, with friends or perhaps on the go. I've got a 3DS and a PSVita, a friend has a WiiU. Personally like the PSVita over the 3DS because of certain games, but both are good. If you want to have a lot of fun with friends, get the WiiU Deluxe Edition for Nintendoland (a bunch of minigames and loads of fun (especially for long gaming sessions!).

If you have a DS or PSP, neither of the new gen handhelds offer anything truly spectacular so far. You could just as well go with the older consoles. As for the WiiU, if you don't have a Wii, get the WiiU because you get both consoles in one sans the GC controller ports.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Bought a PS1 for $2.00 bucks today.
> 
> Dear emirgre,


 
You should see my like count.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

lol at emigre having a high post count.

Seriously kids.

Anyway I'm expecting some soulx/Foxi4 beef off between the 3DS + Wii U vs. Vita which resolves in a typical pretentious ego-off while I go to another thread because I don't actually do shit in these threads.

Oh and Valwin will pepper in some troll lingo here and there.

EDIT: This is also a horrible site to ask whether you should get a Nintendo console or a Sony console. You're better off finding a site that's not so one-sided. Like I'd throw my suggestion out but I'd get eaten alive for trying to be helpful.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2013)

well look up the games of the vita and 3ds.
and then choose


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> lol at emigre having a high post count.
> 
> Seriously kids.
> 
> ...


 
tl;dr: Get a Vita.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: This is also a horrible site to ask whether you should get a Nintendo console or a Sony console. You're better off finding a site that's not so one-sided. Like I'd throw my suggestion out but I'd get eaten alive for trying to be helpful.


Eh, that's just a cop-out.

http://gbatemp.net/topic/331083-why-you-should-get-a-psp-now/
I _straight-up_ told people to get a PSP (even listing reasons it's better than the DS for things like emulation), and that thread went six pages, convinced multiple people to buy a PSP, and isn't even locked or anything, it just eventually fell off the first page on it's own.

Why?  'Cause it's not about opinions, it's about facts.  So nobody had any invitations to insult other people for disagreeing with on what sort of entertainment they prefer (seriously, as some people here have shown, disagreeing about entertainment is like blasphemy, fucking children).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> tl;dr: Get a Vita.


 
Well that's my personal suggestion but I'm sure someone will come in going "IT HAS NO GAMES IT'S DYING IT HAS NO UPCOMING GAMES BLAH BLAH BULLSHIT."


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2013)

But you see, I haven't actually bothered to look to see if there's a list of upcoming games.  Therefore, in my mind (which dictates the entire world), it has no upcoming games.  Also in my mind, Britney Spears never lost her hair, and is 18 again.  Also Time Cube rulez.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jan 2, 2013)

Get a Dreamcast and a Sega Saturn too


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 2, 2013)

Get a WiiU a 3DS and a Vita - Happy Days , Vita makes a great Paper weight , 3DS has been totally hacked and you can play wii games on it , the WiiU has porn .


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 2, 2013)

if you like games, buy them all!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 2, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Bought a PS1 for $2.00 bucks today.
> 
> Dear *emirgre*,
> 
> ...


He's *emigre* .
Sorry, but I had to do that... xD


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> if you like games, buy them all!


 
But 3DS, Vita and Wii U has no games. Apart from ports of course.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> But 3DS, Vita and Wii U has no games. Apart from ports of course.


cant u see that i´m making some business here? at least he will have something to play


----------



## Chiejina (Jan 2, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Get a WiiU a 3DS and a Vita - Happy Days , Vita makes a great Paper weight , 3DS has been totally hacked and you can play wii games on it , the WiiU has porn .


Lmao pretty much what this guy said. My vita right now is paperweight. Just got the latest exploit that lets me play isos (for psp) on it so its something.... like a psp but bigger. It does have some promising games coming out though. Actually the only one i know of is soul sacrifice. It looks freaking amazing. The 3ds i guess wouldnt be bad. My bro has one and kingdom hearts was fun on it while i played. It has alot of good games i assume and its much cheaper of the 3. and apparently it will soon be hacked. The wii u really hasnt come out with anything noticeable really, but its getting games like monster hunter and eventually a new smash bros i assume. So i would get it. I'm getting a Wii U eventually. and already have a Vita.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 2, 2013)

Ignore the opinions of others and get the one that appeals to you most.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 2, 2013)

Look at the 3DS game library

Look at the Vita game library

Look at the WiiU game library

Now form a freakin' opinion... I don't get these threads.   Should we tell you which to pick based on which has our favorite games and franchises? You're the one going to be playing it, why not do some damn work and use your brain so you can purchase the thing you'll enjoy the most, and not the thing one of us enjoys the most instead.


----------



## kisamesama (Jan 2, 2013)

I already have a 3ds and a vita... after one week with both i am a bit bored lol...  new super mario on 3DS is fun though... vita's games library a bit too small atm... I am interested in the Wii U but will wait and see if this time the big third party companies will support it (begun well with black ops, mass effect, darksiders, etc..) but will wait whether the future big hits will come out on wii u as well (already reading mgs revengence not coming for wii u... waiting to see if the other big companies will also ignore wii u like they did for wii)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 2, 2013)

I honestly would not buy a 3DS or a Vita right now, unless your really in need of a portable system for Dr's appointment's, bus rides, that kind of crap.

You mentioned saving up, so save up for a system get a home system of some sort. (unless your into portables more?) While you save up more information will come out about Sony and Microsoft's plans for the consoles they are going to release. 

It never hurts to have more information when making a decision like this. 

(I already bought a Wii-U and do enjoy it immensely but that's just my opinion.)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I'd say get a 3DS or Vita depending on which of those platforms offer games that interests you the most. I wouldn't really recommend a Wii U until it has more than the usual 2D Mario and some awfully ported games to offer the only strong points right now on that system are ZombiU which people seem to have very split opinions about and Miiverse. At least wait until Rayman Legends and Pikmin 3 are out before considering buying one.
> 
> Personally I think the 3DS offers a bit more content right now, but that's just me speaking. Look up some of the current and upcoming games and decide for yourself.


 
Have you actually played those "awfully ported games" ?


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 2, 2013)

Get neither and grab a CD-i.


----------



## pierslogic (Jan 2, 2013)

I gave up on the 3DS so I pre ordered a Vita. Get a Vita so we can roll


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Have you actually played those "awfully ported games" ?


So you're saying that they did a good job with the ports then? Most ports on the Wii U were handled by the devs B teams and while I haven't played the U versions of those games I've read enough about the Wii U versions to know that they are subpar to the more polished PS360 versions. But what should we expect really, it's a launch, the same thing happens every time. Ports will get better over time once developers feel safer with putting in some effort with optimizing their games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> So you're saying that they did a good job with the ports then? Most ports on the Wii U were handled by the devs B teams and while I haven't played the U versions of those games I've read enough about the Wii U versions to know that they are subpar to the more polished PS360 versions. But what should we expect really, it's a launch, the same thing happens every time. Ports will get better over time once developers feel safer with putting in some effort with optimizing their games.


 
Mass Effect 3 is great
Assassin's Creed 3 is great
Arkham City is playable minus a few mising textures in small areas that you don't need to go to anyways.
Black Ops 2 plays just great...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2013)

I say go with the Wii U.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 2, 2013)

Anything apart from a vita, it would not surprise me if sony drops it next year if things don't pick up. There's only like two exclusive games worth playing that I can think of and that  Assassin's Creed III: Liberation and Gravity Rush. There is persona 4 but that on PS2, so can't really count that. The Wii U may not have many games at the moment but you know that it will get good games and the 3DS has a great library at the moment.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

3ds if you want GAMES  Wiiu if you want to start early on the next gen consoles with some games and vita if you want ..... well it looks  nice


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> 3ds if you want GAMES Wiiu if you want to start early on the next gen consoles with some games and vita if you want ..... well it looks nice


 
Well that's one check off on my list.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for all of the input guys!

I'm honestly leaning towards a 3DS or Vita. Vita due to having constant Ps+ on my Ps3 and 3DS because it's been with me through my entire childhood and I like Nintendo Handhelds and not too much the consoles and I haven't seen anything too impressive with the Wii U. Only Nintendo consoles I can play for hours straight is my Wii, N64 and my Snes/Nes combo system.

I'll be checking out the upcoming release list for the 3DS and the Vita.

Idk if you checked out the January 8th reveal thread, but I feel it's something for a 3DS, so I want to be prepared for it!


Once again, Thanks!
-Alex


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jan 2, 2013)

AceWarhead said:


> Get neither and grab a CD-i.


And don't forget the Zelda CD-I games MAH BOI!!!

ON-TOPIC:

I'd say get a 3DS cause there's many good games right now for it....uh maybe about 15 games (Zelda,Kid Icarus Mario Derp 3D bla bla bla...) in my opinion


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Anyway I'm expecting some soulx/Foxi4 beef off between the 3DS + Wii U vs. Vita which resolves in a typical pretentious ego-off while I go to another thread because I don't actually do shit in these threads.
> 
> Oh and Valwin will pepper in some troll lingo here and there.


I'm not particularily interested in those when it comes to Suggestion Threads, Guildy-Locks. 

In any case, invest money in the console that has games you're interested in, really. Nintendo consoles mean Nintendo games - if you're strongly attached to those, go for a Nintendo console.

Out of the three, I'd get a 3DS and a PSVita, mainly because I rarely find the time to do some serious gaming in front of a monitor or a TV - I prefere handhelds.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> 3DS bout to get hacked, Vita maybe but dependent on game exploits that sony instantly takes down.


Vita is hacked for psp


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> Vita is hacked for psp


That's like saying "the 3DS is hacked for DS"... which it is.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 2, 2013)

It is going to be hard to compare three systems that are different, but i shall try.

*3DS: *- Handheld, good for travelling (which the Vita also has). 
         - Experience 3D without glasses.
        - Games are good 
          - Communicate, make friends with StreetPass Feature. 
          - Really entertaining, challenging, and fun games. 
Games I suggest are: Mario Kart 7, Super Mario 3D Land, Paper Mario Sticker Star, Kid Icarus... etc etc

*Those were pros, but the cons?? *
*- May be a affect on your health. *
*- Random idiots will message you when you StreetPass (happens to me -.-)*

*Never tried the Wii U or the Vita so I shall shut up for now.*


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's like saying "the 3DS is hacked for DS"... which it is.


Do you need a flashcart ? No. Can it play at much faster speeds then the PSP? Yes more then 60% faster. The 3ds can only play ds games at the nds speed . N64 Games run flawlessly


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> Do you need a flashcart ? No. Can it play at much faster speeds then the PSP? Yes more then 60% faster. The 3ds can only play ds games at the nds speed . N64 Games run flawlessly


It can still upscale DS games - in both cases we're talking about a sandbox, so I'm not entirely sure what your point is...  All things considered, it's running native PSP binaries.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It can still upscale DS games - in both cases we're talking about a sandbox, so I'm not entirely sure what your point is...  All things considered, it's running native PSP binaries.


It has more power unlocked, so PSP games can get more complex and powerful.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> It has more power unlocked, so PSP games can get more complex and powerful.


It just means that it does more cycles - unlike DS binaries, the PSP binaries were never clock-locked - a PSP game will run roughly the same at 222Mhz and at 333Mhz wheras a DS game will noticably speed up or slow down depending on the clock frequency as its mechanics are connected with clock timing.

In that sense, a DS sandbox _has to pretend_ it's running according to a standard DS clock, wheras a PSP one, not necessarily. This has benefits in homebrew, but it's unlikely that you'll see any in PSP games running any faster at all other than during decoding or decompression.


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It just means that it does more cycles - unlike DS binaries, the PSP binaries were never clock-locked - a PSP game will run roughly the same at 222Mhz and at 333Mhz wheras a DS game will noticably speed up or slow down depending on the clock frequency as its mechanics are connected with clock timing.
> 
> In that sense, a DS sandbox _has to pretend_ it's running according to a standard DS clock, wheras a PSP one, not necessarily. This has benefits in homebrew, but it's unlikely that you'll see any in PSP games running any faster at all other than during decoding or decompression.


I'm talking Homebrew such as emulators or linux.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> I'm talking Homebrew such as emulators or linux.


In that case, yes, you'll get a very minor power boost. That said, both consoles are still "hacked" to the same degree, which was my original point.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 2, 2013)

I would recommend a PS Vita. I recently purchased one and I have to say it's one of the bets purchases I've made in a long time. Not to mention I love what the potential homebrew capabilities of it is.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2013)

If you want good games *now*, get the 3DSxl. If your willing to *wait*, get a Wii U. If you want to make a gamble on getting a good or bad console, get the Vita.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 2, 2013)

CanadianPerson said:


> Mass Effect 3 is great
> Assassin's Creed 3 is great
> Arkham City is playable minus a few mising textures in small areas that you don't need to go to anyways.
> Black Ops 2 plays just great...


Actually, jumping out of a haystack while a riot was going on made mine crash in Assassin's Creed 3.
It's still a good port. (Except that the controls are good, just not as good as on my 360.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chary said:


> If you want good games *now*, get the 3DSxl. If your willing to *wait*, get a Wii U. If you want to make a gamble on getting a good or bad console, get the Vita.


I don't see how the PSVita would be a gamble, everything depends highly on tastes. Even though the 3DS currently has a larger library of titles, it may not have the games a particular user would be interested in - it's always worth to look through libraries before making such assumptions.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 2, 2013)

Depends what games you like. I prefer my 3DS over my Vita. Games are meant to be fun, game consoles can provide that.

I vouch for the 3DS up the these titles alone. This is my opinion as you asked for it.  Note some of the games arrive early 2013, seem decent upon demos and reviews from the Japanese versions.

Zelda Ocarina Of Time 3D remake - The remake versions looks more vibrant in colour, ugly static background all gone and smoother framerate. 
Monster hunter ultimate 
Fire Emblem Awakening
Luigi Mansion Dark Moon - Saw the videos, the animation looks so good. Luigi actually looks alive. lol Looks to be good as the original, even better with more mansion.
Resident Evils Revelation - Showcasing the 3DS graphics, superb story-line and gameplay. 
Paper Mario Sticker Star - Playing this right now, having a blast. Game is a bit difficut lol 
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Mario Kart 7 - AA in 3D mode and awesome to play online. 8 player is decent.
Super Mario 3D Land - Master piece, the levels are so damn fun.
New Super Mario Bros 2 - I enjoyed this, much better level designs over the DS version.


----------



## Chary (Jan 2, 2013)

I had the exact same choice between these consoles, and I ended up choosing the 3DS, since there are plenty of 1st party titles planned/near release for the 3DS (DK, Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, possibly Pokemon, ect)


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Resident Evils Revelation -  superb story-line


 
There are many, many good things one can say about RE: Revelations but superb story line?

Really? Really?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't see how the PSVita would be a gamble, everything depends highly on tastes. Even though the 3DS currently has a larger library of titles, it may not have the games a particular user would be interested in - it's always worth to look through libraries before making such assumptions.


 
is a gamble because none knows what will happen with  it everyday support for it keeps getting weaker is not selling devs wont develop for a flop you know


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> is a gamble because none knows what will happen with it everyday support for it keeps getting weaker is not selling devs wont develop for a flop you know


In that case, the WiiU is doomed.

Doesn't sell very well in Europe, none of the games reached Top 40 in sales, devs keep on portin' their poor ports. Farewell NextGen. ;O; //trololo


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case, the WiiU is doomed.
> 
> Doesn't sell very well in Europe, none of the games reached Top 40 in sales, devs keep on portin' their poor ports. Farewell NextGen. ;O; //trololo


 
unlike the vita the wiiu just release   vita release like a year ago


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> unlike the vita the wiiu just release vita release like a year ago


Let's not turn this thread in one of _those_, hmm...?


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> unlike the vita the wiiu just release vita release like a year ago


 
Which makes it MORE of a gamble.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> unlike the vita the wiiu just release   vita release like a year ago



When you think about it.. They were all released last year


----------



## Valwin (Jan 2, 2013)

xist said:


> Which makes it MORE of a gamble.


the gamble is more when you know something haves been bad for a year and keeps going down and you think is gonna get good


----------



## xist (Jan 2, 2013)

Valwin said:


> the gamble is more when you know something haves been bad for a year and keeps going down and you think is gonna get good


 
If it had kept going down for a year it would be selling negative numbers....

The Wii U has had a somewhat muted start, and as a tentative buyer it's not something that people would wholeheartedly recommend at the moment especially with the huge price fluctuations that have occurred as shops try to shift stock. It may well have an amazing future but at the moment it's just not that attractive.

On the other hand the Vita has the advantage of adding spit and polish to a large catalogue of great PSP and PSX games, making them look and control better, plus it has some great games of it's own and a burgeoning hacking scene.

As for the 3DS...i sold mine because i thought it was awful.....it's the only one of these consoles i've owned and it's solely because of my experience with the 3DS that i won't buy another console any time soon.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

Xist, I really think it might be worth just ignoring Valwin. He's just trying to troll.

EDIT: Or just ridicule him like I do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> *did not mention Persona 4 yet*


The Vita has Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The Vita has Persona 4 Golden.


 
LOOK I'M TRYING TO BE LESS WEEABOO ONE DAY AT A TIME! JUST LET ME GET OVER IT FOXI4-SAN!

DAMN I'VE DONE IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 2, 2013)

I have all 3, so I'll try and give insight into all of them.

*3DS:*


For the original 3DS, the screen may or may not feel "too small to see anything" on a person-to-person basis. For the 3DS XL, I do not own one, but the enlarged screens have enough of a size difference to mitigate that issue. All DSi Ware, DSi-only games, and DS games are compatible with both 3DS models. The selection of 3DS games is expanding regularly.

Easy to obtain & a lot of bundles are out there, but expect _a lot_ of Mario games.

*PS Vita:*

For the PS Vita, the screen is fairly large and the system as a whole is slightly larger than a PSP. There are two touch-sensitive areas; one being the actual game screen, and the other being a touch pad on the rear of the system. The UMDs cannot be transferred to the new system (unless in Japan), but all PSN-bought PSP games are redownloadable on the PS Vita, and PS1 games are being released every few weeks. All Final Fantasy PS1 games are available (a very common question). The selection of PS Vita games is growing noticeably slower than the 3DS, but the graphics for said games are vastly superior, especially Dynasty Warriors NEXT. Also, the games are longer length-wise, especially Disgaea.

Easy to obtain, but isn't as commonly played as the 3DS, so adhoc trophies are hard to do.

*Wii U:*


The Wii U is still very young in its life cycle, but the system still packs a punch. The systems graphics, both on a TV and the Wii U gamepad, are surprising very high-quality. In Super Mario Bros U, I _did_ notice a little bit of fuzziness on the gamepad's display, but that is the only game I have so far.... As for the selection of games, it has a nice little selection of games to chose from.

Depending on where you live, coming across a system to buy is rare, but there are plenty of accessories and games to come by.


-------------------------------------



pwsincd said:


> Get a WiiU a 3DS and a Vita - Happy Days , Vita makes a great Paper weight , *3DS has been totally hacked and you can play wii games on it* , the WiiU has porn .


Are you retarded???


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

emigre said:


> LOOK I'M TRYING TO BE LESS WEEABOO ONE DAY AT A TIME! JUST LET ME GET OVER IT FOXI4-SAN!
> 
> DAMN I'VE DONE IT AGAIN!!!


We should start a Persona 4 Golden Drinking Game.

Whenever someone mentions it in the context of "The Vita DOES have games", we should drink a shot. Guaranteed visit at the nearest hospital within 24 hours.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> We should start a Persona 4 Golden Drinking Game.
> 
> Whenever someone mentions it in the context of "The Vita DOES have games", we should drink a shot. Guaranteed visit at the nearest hospital within 24 hours.


 
We'd be dead within 24 hours!



SuzieJoeBob said:


> Are you retarded???


 
 He's being facetious... 

Shirely it was that obvious?


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 2, 2013)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Are you retarded???


 
Of course , everyone knows it cant , neither is a vita a paerweight ,. It emphasises my selection in my sick n twisted way.   get over it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Of course , everyone knows it cant , neither is a vita a paerweight ,. It emphasises my selection in my sick n twisted way. get over it.


 
The Vita is physically quite light so I'd suggest a better paperweight anyway.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 2, 2013)

I own none of the current next-gen consoles, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with Wii U because it looks promising. It's bound to get top 1st party titles in the near future and it has decent 3rd party support so far.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

Catastrophic said:


> I own none of the current next-gen consoles, but if I had to choose one, I'd go with Wii U because it looks promising. It's bound to get top 1st party titles in the near future and it has decent 3rd party support so far.


 
Why choose "looks promising" over something that is promising?


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The Vita has Persona 4 Golden.



My friend just recently bought a ps3 and he's been rambling on how he really wanted Persona 3 FES. Never played a Persona game before but I bought the ps2 classic for him on the Playstation store just because he's been wanting it for forever now. I have it downloaded and only played about 2 hours of it. Just got to the part when they all take a trip to the huge mansion that shoots out of the ground where their school is during the dark hour. I'm not too impressed yet but I'll keep playing.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why choose "looks promising" over something that is promising?


Does it really make a difference? It may not look promising to everybody.


----------



## Langin (Jan 2, 2013)

OT reply:

Your a risky one mate, all consoles are relatively new, all have their cons and pros though here a short guide on how and what:

Question one: What games do you like?
A. Sony Games like Uncharted, Modnationracers, Gravity Rush(great game!!) etc.
B. Nintendo games as in Zelda, Mario, ect.

If you've answered 'A' at question one, try looking at the Vita's game library and announced games, it is very small and third party companies are not ready (yet) to support it. I love this console since I own it. I love playing Uncharted but I feel a huge 'new game' drought right now with the console, I haven't played it in two months right now. I think you should wait until the PS Vita develops a more stable library and then you should buy it.

The same goes for Wii U, although this one is a bit less risky since it is Nintendo(If I know them right, after they released Mario Kart and Smash Bros. it'll be fine.) But there are many games in development for Wii U right now, Nintendo has announced titles like Bayonetta 2, Lego City Undercover(I have my doubts though) and many more of course. And you already have a lot of great games(lol no to much, the Vita has more), Nintendo Land is a lot of fun with friends, New Super Mario Bros. U is a great game also. But you'll also find a lot of ports, and some of them are a real pain, trust me. I also own this console) I also can't wait for Pikmin 3!

The 3DS is a pretty stable console although all the shit going on about that 'hack' right now could risk the third party support because of back-up loading. But the 3DS has a more refined library at the moment, Mario, Mario, Mario, Zelda and even more Mario. There are also a lot of cool third party games and a special one too(for Emigre) Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Shadow Wars. There are also a lot of games in development for this console, including shitty shovelware  the DS had plenty of that... But still we also get games like Smash.(hey a real fan you know)

If I was you, I would go for the Wii U, since it is a next gen console and I feel that the future holds a lot of awesome games. You should try to get both 3DS and Wii U when Smash Brothers. comes out!

As for the Vita, try to wait until it's library is more stable, I ain't sure but it seems like some third party developers are giving up on this beautiful handheld.

And we didn't look at the specs of all console yet.(Since this is really not important)

*My main point is: check the upcoming games and the games out now and try to find out what console and console library suits you the best! *


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 2, 2013)

3DS we got two of em , both gathering dust , they (my kids) dont in show any interest in wanting to buy games for them , they have all the Latest Mario titles , even some twice for the multiplayer aspect , I know it is new (xmas pressie) but he is glued to the WiiU albeit with less games to choose from , obviously as its still in nappies . My son has played 2 or 3 times with it on the main TV , and even then he looks at the pad , to all intents and purposes its a handheld device albeit confined to the house.. but if thats ok with you and you want Major titles with handheld playability then it truly is the way to go ,, i cannot see our kids using their 3DS's ever now they have the WiiU gamepad option. (unless of course when we vacation or something). I cannot emphasise enough how much we like the WiiU here , from browsing the net whilst your in game , to streaming media from the Pc to switching the TV channels etc etc ,, its become (here anyways) a real all in one device and for that alone i think it outweighs the handhelds. Feel free to scrutinise and nit pick my opinion , but they are just that like an asshole we all gone one


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 3, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> Of course , everyone knows it cant , neither is a vita a pa*p*erweight ,. It emphasi*z*es my selection in my sick n twisted way. get over it.


I know you were joking, but I'll take any chance I get at calling someone stupid/retarded/*insert derogatory term*, and you were I-T it!!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2013)

Depends. You want a home console that eventually will get Nintendo's rocking first party titles, with "a new way to play"? Get a Wii U. You want a mobile powerhouse that seems kinda dry in the gaming department, but may or may not pick up? Get a Vita. If you want a sequel to the best selling system of all time, with a rather healthy library of games, and complete backward compatibility with the DS (minus a couple guitar hero games and stuff that require peripherals that dont fit), get a 3DS.



Spoiler



OMFG Guild, just shut the fuck up. It's getting really old. Maybe these "vita sucks" posts that you hate so much wouldn't happen so often if you wouldn't keep cynically bringing it up like a butthurt 2 year old.


----------



## emigre (Jan 3, 2013)

I still think a PS2 is the best option by the way.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 3, 2013)

All comes down to your opinion,you seem to love sony,but if you have a PS3,lol get a 3DS.Vita is a portable PS3,WiiU is a more like a PS3 than the 3DS.In addition you save over 100$ to spend on accessories and games and flashcarts and crap.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 3, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> All comes down to your opinion,you seem to love sony,but if you have a PS3,lol get a 3DS.Vita is a portable PS3,WiiU is a more like a PS3 than the 3DS.In addition you save over 100$ to spend on accessories and games and flashcarts and crap.


No offense, but I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 3, 2013)

easy, just look at the games you want to play and buy the respective console
in other words, don't buy the vita... it has no games


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> No offense, but I have no idea what you just said...



Sorry you forgot your schooling amnesia boy.I basically said get a 3DS because a Vita is like a PS3(so getting a Vita is pointless),WiiU is like a PS3.So it would be better to get a 3DS for the original stuff,plus you save 100$+.


----------

